# What happened to Kellys Korner web site?



## rrengineer79 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just tried to access this web site, http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp.htm, and got a general list of links. This used to be an excellent site listing dozens of useful utilities that tweaked Windows XP. They were active modules that executed code to patch Windows.

In fact some of the links off the main page pop up virus alerts in my Avast program.
Nick Geti


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try here: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/

--edit--

Uh oh, looks like it's been sabotaged.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Definitely down


----------



## rrengineer79 (Feb 18, 2005)

Any thoughts whether this site is available somewhere else?

Nick Geti


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Geektools > Whois


> Domain Name: KELLYS-KORNER-XP.COM
> Registry Domain ID:
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.stargateinc.com
> Registrar URL:
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that's a shame


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right? Wonder if she's okay? I sent her an email a bit ago. Just have to wait and see if she responds.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Be interested to hear.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Will do, as soon as I hear something of course.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't use them, but some sites have cached webpages. Also, someone who reads this might have not deleted their cached Temp file.


----------



## -X- (May 24, 2011)

Situations like this is whenthe Internet Archive comes in handy. 
Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## Esgrimidor (Sep 19, 2008)

Where is she now ?
is she well now ?

Best Regards


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Esgrimidor said:


> Where is she now ?
> 
> is she well now ?


Don't know, haven't heard back yet. If you hear anything new, please let us know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Kelly is a dude. And most of the fixes were for Windows XP, so since that is no longer supported, they have let this sight die as well.


----------



## Bindar (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not trying to necro this thread but I do not want to see mis-information propagated. Kelly Theriot is not a "dude" and in fact she is one of my favorite Microsoft MVPS. She also was not limited to just XP and she was around doing support back in the Win 98 days. She is also very proficient in Vista and Windows 7 and in all probability Windows 8/8.1 as well, although I have not chatted with her for some time now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I know you are an MS MVP and if you say you know her personally, then she's a "her" as others always assumed. Last I heard she was devoting more time to family in the New Orleans area.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

News.Microsoft.com > Expanded MVP Program Puts Knowledge, Real-life Experience to Work for Microsoft Customers Worldwide


> REDMOND, Wash., Oct. 23, 2002
> 
> Yang Jie, Fernando Guerrero and *Kelly Theriot* would appear to have little in common:
> ...
> ...


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Always loved that site!

https://web.archive.org/web/20140122022925/http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## highhacker (Dec 6, 2015)

I have all the tweaks in a zip file . I still use Xp regardless on all 5 of my computers . i will never upgrade but i do have every computer dual boot to win 7 ultimate . Just because Microsoft decides to quit support means nothing to me . I dont even download any update in fact i block them and it runs a lot smoother with just the service pack 3. Also security is not an issue with firewalls ,current virus protection and malware bytes installed.

If anyone needs the reg fixes here they are , I also downloaded the ENTIRE site but cant share that . I guess it comes in handy to explain what all the reg fixes do..
I hope it is ok to attach the zip


----------



## Bindar (Sep 5, 2015)

The zip is not showing for me or I would download it "just in case". A lot of her fixes applied to versions newer than XP as well.


----------



## highhacker (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry i see there is a limit . the file is 12.5 meg..
i have slow internet like max 512 k extended dsl and they will never run fiber out here . i will try and upload it to google drive and link it later on .


Al


----------



## highhacker (Dec 6, 2015)

highhacker said:


> Sorry i see there is a limit . the file is 12.5 meg..
> i have slow internet like max 512 k extended dsl and they will never run fiber out here . i will try and upload it to google drive and link it later on .
> 
> 
> Al


here you go . https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B22IJpc_lg0tRGZSRmxfM2wzTFE&usp=sharing

mind you this is only about a 1/4 of all the stuff that was on kellys.. this is a zip i got from donating..


----------



## Bindar (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kellys Korner is still in the Internet archives:

https://web.archive.org/web/20140122022925/http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, good to see you Phantom


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi, good to see you Phantom


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi, good to see you Phantom


How can you see the Phantom? :rofl:


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Corday said:


> How can you see the Phantom? :rofl:


Well, I have my Christmas hat on... :smile:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*01 out of 10 people don't understand binary....
:whistling:
*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Binary's as easy as 01 10 11 :wink:


----------



## Kelly Theriot (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All,

You guys are amazing, just for remembering me! Thanks for the humble smile that I am now wearing. Katrina may have rolled in on us (a decade back) however, it never broke "my" Windows!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelly Theriot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You guys are amazing, just for remembering me! Thanks for the humble smile that I am now wearing. Katrina may have rolled in on us (a decade back) however, it never broke "my" Windows!


*Hi Kelly,

I'm so happy to hear from you after such a long time. Can you enlighten us as to the current status of your extensive repository of essential goodies? The website material seems to be a bit sparse, what with mostly cached older material. There are several different business listings for "Kelly's Korner" in Google that appear to not be related. 

*


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Binary's as easy as 01 10 11 :wink:


*
Perhaps we should try "counting to a million" in binary??  :hide:*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"We"? Got a mouse in your pocket? :grin:


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kelly Theriot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You guys are amazing, just for remembering me! Thanks for the humble smile that I am now wearing. Katrina may have rolled in on us (a decade back) however, it never broke "my" Windows!


Wow, so you're the famous Kelly from Kellys-Korner! I'm a fan!









Good thing we can still find your tweaks in the Internet archives. They've been SO helpful, and still are occasionally. 

https://web.archive.org/web/20140122022925/http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm

On behalf of everybody, including me, your fixes and tweaks have helped through the years, I thank you!


----------



## Bindar (Sep 5, 2015)

Great too see you posting again my little Cajun Princess. Would be even better to see you getting back to the Windows support with your own site again. I can understand if you don't do that though since I can't even remember when I last updated my own sites. Probably back when I announced that I would not be supporting Vista. Here is hoping that all is well with you.
PS: The email address you have for me hasn't changed although my opinion of MS software has.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> "We"? Got a mouse in your pocket? :grin:


*Squeeeeeeek! 

10
01
11*

:devil: :hide:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile:

Decimal Binary
0 0 
1 1 
2 10 
3 11 
4 100 
5 101 
6 110 
7 111 
8 1000 
9 1001 
10 1010 
11 1011 
12 1100 
13 1101 
14 1110 
15 1111
16 10000
17 10001
18 10010
19 10011
20 10100
...
25 11001
...
30 11110
...
40 101000
...
50 110010
...
100 11001000
...
200 1100100
...
500 111110100
...
1000 1111101000


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS **SpywareDr - YOU WIN!! 

I was waiting to see who would be first to catch that!

I had a room full of adult students 2 weeks ago who 'claimed' to be very computer savvy, and yet none of them caught it.

I tend to start any lengthy class series I teach with the statement (forget now where I first heard of it used) that I will include one LIE/**FALSEHOOD in every class session. The first student to call/text/email me with the answer gets a free coffee & doughnut at the next class. The kicker is after all this, during the next to LAST class, I carefully tell NO LIES/FALSEHOODS and the students go crazy trying to find one. The simple explanation is that during the first class, the lie was that EVERY class would have one!* :grin: :hide:
*
It's amazing how that one trick keeps the majority of the class on task and paying attention!! :thumb:

*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ROFL

Thanks!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> ROFL
> 
> Thanks!


*You are quite welcome sir! So, where should I send the coffee & doughnut?? (I do PayPal!) :wink:

:whistling:

*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hang on to 'em and the next time I'm down in the Caribbean I'll look you up. :wink:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Hang on to 'em and the next time I'm down in the Caribbean I'll look you up. :wink:


*Sounds like a plan to me! :grin: 

*


----------



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

@ highhacker 

I downloaded your zip file, it was only 1KB :huh: and un-extractable :sad:

Can you provide another upload of your zip for Kellys-Korner-XP please?

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This just worked for me: kellys-korner-xp.com - This website is for sale! - kellys-korner-xp Resources and Information.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, but it's empty though; and, the "kellys-korner-xp.com" domain name is for sale.


----------



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

@ Corday

Got an update for your link?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

JohnDohe said:


> @ Corday
> 
> Got an update for your link?


Nope. Last of the last.


----------



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

I found this:

https://web.archive.org/web/20140122022925/http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm

Seems to have everything?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Assuming they all still work properly, thats a very nice find! :thumb:

Checks out clean at VirusTotal too.


----------



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

I downloaded #54 - worked.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting. When I choose "New Support Site" it tries to open Kelly's Korner, then gives a 404 error. Glad you found this site though. One of our staff mambers created a similar site for Windows ME Windows Help Homepage many years ago and it still works.


----------



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

17 Popular Sites Like Kellys-korner-xp (Updated: May 18th, 2017) | moreofit.com


----------



## RaceQ (Aug 3, 2017)

highhacker said:


> here you go . https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B22IJpc_lg0tRGZSRmxfM2wzTFE&usp=sharing


getting 194 byte zip download so not seeing anything in zip file . Is it still available?


----------



## RaceQ (Aug 3, 2017)

Kelly Theriot said:


> .. it never broke "my" Windows!


Speaking of broke ... any chance you took a snapshot and still have it before you decommissioned the original site - just curious. Hypothetically if someone were to resurrect it https://superuser.com/questions/828...-website-from-the-archive-org-wayback-machine with credit to author would you be ok with that.


----------



## tom42el (Sep 22, 2017)

Kelly,
Thanks very much for creating Kellyskorner for win XP. I had been using it for years, and recently decided to revert to WinXP Pro 64 bit sp2 for a number of reasons.When I couldn't find your site, I began searching for it and found it here, thanks to Phantom 010.
I am age 75 and don't need the bells and whistles of the newer versions. I have gone through windows since Win 286, encountering many crummy versions, and found WinXP 64 bit the best one, running 16 mb of ram.
I guess Microsoft thought so,too, since it still lives as Win NT, they tell me, and is used yet in many places such as atm's etc.
Anyway, thanks for your great contribution.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

tom42el said:


> .... recently decided to revert to WinXP Pro 64 bit sp2 ....


*Just be VERY CAREFUL going online with XP, as MS is no longer issuing patches or updates. The WannaCry attack was an exploit of machines still using XP, and MS had to issue an EMERGENCY patch for XP, but ONLY AFTER THE DAMAGE WAS ALREADY DONE to the tune of MILLION$ in cost for some! :grin:

I'd at least go with WIN7, as it will still be supported for a couple of years yet! Word to the wise - YMMV....
*


----------

